# Removing built-in wall cabinets?



## HomeRepairMike (Apr 25, 2011)

I am looking to buy a house that had a built in wood wall cabinet placed over the wall and a fireplace. I want to remove it.

1. Is doing something like this as simple as just cutting away at it? What is involved with doing this?

2. Obviously we have no way to know what will be behind the builtin after we remove the built in, though what types of issues might we have to address after removing the built in? Could it have caused any problems by having it placed there?

Thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Apr 25, 2011)

The trim should be installed with pin nails and the main parts should be instsalled with some well placed screws. This was probibly built in a shop, brought in and installed in a few pieses and trim was added last.


----------



## East_Texas (May 10, 2011)

This appears to be on an outside wall, so at the very worst after you remove the built ins, you will have  bare studs and insulation.  Just finish it like any other ordinary wall, sheet rock or plaster, paint and trim to match the rest of the room.  A couple of days work for an experienced carpenter, maybe three or four for a good diy'er.


----------

